# Regarding the nice ass thread



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a shame when a few people can't stay within the rules ...

Way to ruin it for the rest of us, jackasses - I could've been looking at 10 pages of ass this memorial day


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just feel bad that you guys put Ms Natt in a position to do this. Just to fill you guys in, she hates those threads to begin with but out of RESPECT for YOU she lets them continue and has to constantly monitor them over and over for your perverted asses to stay within the rules. Then she is forced to be put in a position of "bad guy" and close the thread because she is just doing her job (that she doesnt get paid for).


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe you should pay her


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am so derpessed after this I don't think I'll ever be able to enjoy looking at another ass again


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow if that was the case maybe we should have closed it a long time ago


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> Maybe you should pay her


 i should.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should pay her
> ...


 That sounds so worng.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

It was good while it lasted. I think posting 7-8 pics of the same person was a little overboard, her ass is the same in one pic as it was in another, and 45 straight makes me worry about that guy. Great thread Sly, it owned the girls kissing thread.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I didn't see the offending pics but mods only did their job, don't blame mods blame whoever posted bad pic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I didn't see the offending pics but mods only did their job, don't blame mods blame whoever posted bad pic.


 That's EXACTLY what I was saying


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Trust me there was no porn pics,,,I think someone was on a farenhiet 451 kick, I saw the pics posted by the last don. There wasnt any porn, here is what i posted" the fat bastard over in the middle east.

http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubimage....selected=893746

Dont judge a book by its cover..yea this is porn....hmmmmmm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This may come as a surprise, but this is a piranha site - if you need jack-off material, there's more available on-line than you pervs can ever handle...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> This may come as a surprise, but this is a piranha site - if you need jack-off material, there's more available on-line than you pervs can ever handle...


 Wait.... you mean piranha material and jack-off material aren't one and the same? Uh oh...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Trust me there was no porn pics,,,I think someone was on a farenhiet 451 kick, I saw the pics posted by the last don. There wasnt any porn, here is what i posted" the fat bastard over in the middle east.
> 
> http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubimage....selected=893746
> 
> Dont judge a book by its cover..yea this is porn....hmmmmmm


 Oh man... that IS too racy ! LOL


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

in compensation for our poor choices, actions and judgements everyone who contributed to the thread, along with an additional 500 random members (who may or may not post on the Lounge), should be spontaneously and permanently banned. This will serve as an example to us all.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

MY BABY!!!























DEAD.. at the hands of karen....

... this thread will be avenged.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Ughhhh.....did i miss something here


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

u sure did, the lounge was attacked and savagely beaten to an inch of its life by armed walrus gunmen


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Great thread Sly, it owned the girls kissing thread.


 thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slylie that was a horrible demeaning thread to all women out there and i hope you feel really bad about it


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

nf9648 said:


> Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


Actually a women in the middle east wearing a full blown bathing suit is considered an act of nudity.






















this smily could be considered nudity as well...

Enough said


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nf9648 said:


> Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


our house,our rules...









last i remember this was a piranha site and are rules are very simple to follow...for other material theres a whole bunch of sites out there that can help you out.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i think the rules are fine, and the mods are doing a stand up job.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought it was a great thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ive seen better


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

nf9648 said:


> Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


 This is not a democracy. If you don't like the way the board i's run talk to Xenon and the others and try to sway them to your point of view or leave and start your own board where this is allowed and encouraged.

-PK


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nf9648 said:


> Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


 You sir, are a ass.


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

When I saw the tread I thought it would've been closed a lot sooner. Ms. Natt was being very genorous with leaving the pics up that were there. We all may or may not wanna see the pics. We have a choice whether we look at them or not. The moderators don't. If you ask me all the pics post looked like porn and I know that I would be pissed too if i had to look at half naked pics of people of the same sex pics all day. Put yourself in her shoes, and to make it easier for her and the rest of the moderators and follow the dam rules!!!

I'm not sayin I didn't like the pics but if wanted to look at the most availible thing on the net (porn) i could go to a million other sites.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

to me it was fine, I just didnt look at it no more after I saw what it was about..

I wanna add my opinion thoug


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> nf9648 said:
> 
> 
> > Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...
> ...


You sir are correct - take it or leave it









And Olympia, would you mind not posting stuff like that again - it's so degrading...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

PLEASE!!! we will never be perverted again if you never show that again.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> PLEASE!!! we will never be perverted again if you never show that again.


 I don't really get the whole "perversion" label

I would tend to think that heterosexual men who don't like to look at women's asses are the ones that are perverted

But maybe it's just me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like looking at mens asses.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> I like looking at mens asses.


 ok whats with the gay responses today? are u coming out of the closet?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No, I dont think you where around much when I was posting every day.
Bobme> Gay men > Love me.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> No, I dont think you where around much when I was posting every day.
> Bobme> Gay men > Love me.


 can u give me the jist of the story?

are u honestly gay, or do u just attract gay men?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats for you to find out.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> Thats for you to find out.


 ok ill leave it at that, cause im not going near your banana.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You dont like my long banana?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

slylie said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > No, I dont think you where around much when I was posting every day.
> ...


 He's a Fruitcake man, leave it at that. But is a Fruitcake gay?......Hmmmm....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

garybusey said:


> But is a Fruitcake gay?......Hmmmm....


 Theyre soaked in Rum, does that count?!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > But is a Fruitcake gay?......Hmmmm....
> ...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

bobme said:


> I like looking at mens asses.


 WTF :


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

thePACK said:


> nf9648 said:
> 
> 
> > Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...
> ...


 Isnt this posted in the lounge, a place in the forum reserved for anything other than fishkeeping? Thats what I thought, what youre saying isnt a very good excuse or answer to my question. Everybody should be grown enough to be able to chat about anything at all on their minds in this spot, thats what keeps bonds together between people.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> to me it was fine, I just didnt look at it no more after I saw what it was about..
> 
> I wanna add my opinion thoug :nod:


lol..where did you find a picture of judAZZ(you know he has the ass in there for something) in a thong..:laugh:


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

bobme said:


> nf9648 said:
> 
> 
> > Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nf9648 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > nf9648 said:
> ...


 Staff has made the rules to best suit and accomadate most age levels. [13+ year olds]

There are things we've chosen not to have on our site with valid reasons for each.

If you feel the need to see porn...do a google search and Im search youll find all to your hearts content.

Yes, this forum is reserved for any and all topics not about fishkeeping...so long as it FOLLOWS board rules.

I dont think our rules ask too much considering are primary focus here is Piranha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > to me it was fine, I just didnt look at it no more after I saw what it was about..
> ...


 Doh!

This is soooo humiliating: I feel used....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> to me it was fine, I just didnt look at it no more after I saw what it was about..
> 
> I wanna add my opinion thoug :nod:

















please warn us before we see a mans ass


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nf9648 said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Well said, bout time someone speaks with intelligence. However I would invite you to understand that many people opinions on certain ideas vary from one to another, as my culture is probably a lot more "raw" and "uncut" than most people due to my upbringing and choice of profession.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nf9648 said:


> However I would invite you to understand that many people opinions on certain ideas vary from one to another, as my culture is probably a lot more "raw" and "uncut" than most people due to my upbringing and choice of profession.


 Thats fine people's opinions differ on what should be deemed acceptable and what shouldn't. We cant cater to every culture. Which is why we made the rules as minimal as possible but to ensure almost all freedom of expression from all different areas.


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Right on


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > to me it was fine, I just didnt look at it no more after I saw what it was about..
> ...


 Why?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 I've got more


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You can post a mens ass thread maye Ms natt. would like it more also?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

bobme said:


> You can post a mens ass thread maye Ms natt. would like it more also?


 what about a front pic?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow, nice package.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

nf9648 said:


> Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...


 Actually, Piranha-Fury is one of the most accomodating of the fish forums.

Most fish forums will close threads at the first hint that questionable material will be posted or that conflict will erupt between forum members. A few fish forums have even taken the extra step of removing the off-topic area entirely.

We are fortunate to have such liberal restrictions in our off-topic area, but we can't abuse it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> nf9648 said:
> 
> 
> > Who decided to instill the rules of no pornography on this site, no graphic pictures, nothing above a PG rating? This is the first forum Ive ever seen like this, hell my nieces neopet site has more crap on it than the admins allow for this site. Everybody is a adult here right? Or at least close to it? Is anybody under the age of 13? If not, then we should at least get some pg13 sh*t in here, like pixelated titties and eaten-by-bear pictures...
> ...


 Great post man.

Yes, you should be happy for what you have. Dont abuse it. Even more becuase some day you might not have it.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> airtorey15 said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE!!! we will never be perverted again if you never show that again.
> ...


 i was refering to the pic someone posted on this thread with the man with a thong!







i liked the nice ass thread, god bless the creator.


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

this threads gone farther than needed, believe it or not piranha-fury is a site about piranha and other predatory fish. not wicked ass shots, tho a site for ass shots is cool with me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was just wrong


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

TIGER9 said:


> this threads gone farther than needed, believe it or not piranha-fury is a site about piranha and other predatory fish. not wicked ass shots, tho a site for ass shots is cool with me.


 Might as well throw "the lounge" right out the window...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

does the phrase "making a mountain out of a molehill" mean anything?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> does the phrase "making a mountain out of a molehill" mean anything?


 Sorta like, Shoveling sh*t agesit the tide?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

OHH GOD MAKE HER STOP , I THINK I HAVE TO GO WASH MY EYES









BRING WILLIAM BRADLEYS MADNESS TO AN END, OHH GOD,

seriously judazz freak out on her or something


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

micus said:


> OHH GOD MAKE HER STOP , I THINK I HAVE TO GO WASH MY EYES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> and 45 straight makes me worry about that guy


I was joking around I do not need help or anything. I just think the best part of a chick is their ass that's all. 2 of my pic's I didn't even notice what was wrong wit them. So why don't u worry about ur f*cking self you Biggie lovin f****t.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> > and 45 straight makes me worry about that guy
> 
> 
> I was joking around I do not need help or anything. I just think the best part of a chick is their ass that's all. 2 of my pic's I didn't even notice what was wrong wit them. So why don't u worry about ur f*cking self you Biggie lovin f****t.


 sh*t happens, but tomorrow is a brand new day


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

micus said:


> OHH GOD MAKE HER STOP , I THINK I HAVE TO GO WASH MY EYES
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It's not gonna happen...
What's the difference between guys posting chick asses and chicks posting guy asses?

Do you want the PFury staff to be discriminative?
I don't, so as long as _all our members are equal_, we allow chick ass threads, as well as male ass threads (and you and the other 99% males don't like it, that's too bad then).

So either we ban all ass threads, or none at all.....


----------

